# New member needing Lighting help!!



## Sunny_16 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi this is my first post on here but I have been lurking on here for a while! I must say that you have a fantastically well informed bunch of members on here! Your 'fluval edge' thread in the nano section has allowed me to upgrade my lighting in that tank, and now my plants are growing like weeds! 

My current problem is as follows

I have a 29 gallon 'Aquael' aquarium and I am still using the stock lighting that it came with. I have some (not many) plants in here already, but I would like to add more and I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the strength of the light fitting? I only really would like to go for relatively low light plants but I want to make sure that I am doing this correctly! 

The bulb has 'Aquael f24t5/d' written on it, but there is no more information than that! 
The Aquael website gives this general information about its aquarium lights:

*'Lumofor is a regular type of bulb with rays similar to daylight. It is the standard equipment of all AQUAEL aquarium sets.


Product features
Gross weight: 0.083 [kilogram] 
Quantity in wholesale packaging: 25.0 [one] 
Width of packaging: 2.8 [centimetre] 
Length of packaging: 46.2 [centimetre] 
Heigth of packaging: 28.0 [centimetre] 
Power: 15 W
Diameter: T8 (26 mm)
Length: 77 cm'
Hood lighting IP67*

I have taken a picture of the fitting, as I have a feeling that this light is not adequate for a planted tank (15 watts seems very low for a 26 gallon tank) and was wondering if I could just put a new, more appropriate bulb into the fitting already supplied???



















What type of lighting would be the most appropriate for a 26 gallon planted tank? my tanks dimensions are 80 × 35 × 40cm (31 × 14 × 16”)

Thanks, I am just starting out with this so any advice that you would like to give to a new member would be greatly appreciated. I have tried to work out the number of watts my tank needs, but there seems to be quite a lot of conflicting advice as to whether this rule still applies, so I though it would be easier just to ask the experts!

Sorry for the essay! 

Clare x


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It would take about 3 of those bulbs to give you good low light, especially since they have virtually no reflectors. You could retrofit an AH Supply 55 watt bright kit and get good medium light http://www.ahsupply.com/inter.htm


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

Would it be cheaper and easier just to buy a different lid with the same dimensions? I would not know how to go about retrofitting the new fixtures. 

Clare


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I doubt that you will find a new lid for that tank that is any different from the one you have. If the tank is also sold as a reef tank there might be a better lid available, but not otherwise. If you know someone with just basic electrical knowledge you could ask him/her to install an AH Supply kit for you. It isn't very difficult or complicated.


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for your help! 

Well, I went along to my local Pets at Home tonight on a whim, and the guy in their ends up giving me a replacement T5 unit that was originally meant for a Fluval Venezia 190 corner aquarium, another T8 light fitting for a friend who has the same tank and same problem as me, and a 15 US gallon fish tank for £30!It was all ex-display/end of range stuff so he was quite happy to give it to me for that price! Total bargain.

I am going to try to mod my aquarium to the fluval at the weekend! it gives off plenty of light so i am very happy!

I love it when stuff like this happens! 
Clare x


----------

